# Talk me through a multiple orgasm!



## Anomnom (Jun 25, 2012)

I have always been a 'one and done' as they say type. So I'm wondering for those of you (or your spouse) that multi, what goes on in a typical session?

Is it multi-O because you come once through clitoral stimulation and then later through vaginal..or just multi-o-ing continually through penetrative sex?

I know I sound quite naive, but as someone who has never cum through penetration alone I am interested to know how the other half live!


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

If I'm going to have multiples, the first is always through clitoral stimulation. I can then usually have another through penetration or more clitoral. A couple of weeks ago my guy decided it would be fun to see how many I could have through oral. I got to 5 before I was a limp dishrag and literally begging for a break. That was awesome.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

From what I have seen with my wife,its like a " roller coaster " sort of thing that keeps coming in waves until she can no longer stand the stimulation.
It takes some preparation. Whenever it happens to her usually it after some long foreplay, like sensual massage etc and it builds.Then penetration and it ends up with her convulsions squeezing me out.
[ If i'm not timing it properly ]
Sometimes she gets goose bumps all over.
[ I guess that's where they got the term " screaming orgasm" from:rofl:
But after such an orgasm,like the above poster said ,she is as limp as a wet dishrag. She literally cannot stand on her feet because her legs are trembling and wobbly.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

With us, as a general rule, it all starts with extended foreplay, and her first orgasms are almost always clitoral. Once she has a clitoral orgasm (or more...), she can have more of them through manual g-spot stimulation, or PIV penetration.

We also do some variations of tantric sex where I penetrate her deeply with little or no thrusting, and rub her clit with my fingers or with a vibe.

Last night, she had at least half a dozen orgasms following this general prescription.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Kathrynthegreat said:


> If I'm going to have multiples, the first is always through clitoral stimulation. I can then usually have another through penetration or more clitoral. A couple of weeks ago my guy decided it would be fun to see how many I could have through oral. I got to 5 before I was a limp dishrag and literally begging for a break. That was awesome.












Now there is a keeper. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

as far as my wife goes, after the 1st one, the next 2-5 are much quicker and easier to achieve- she describes them as waves

when I rub her G-spot she describes it as one long lower intensity O that has peaks


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> as far as my wife goes, after the 1st one, the next 2-5 are much quicker and easier to achieve- she describes them as waves
> 
> when I rub her G-spot she describes it as one long lower intensity O that has peaks


I am sooooo jealous!!


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

You need a man willing to put the time/effort in. I don't have one of those so I've been a one and done female for decades now. 

I've had multiples before with other men but not with my husband. He's a LD and that just doesn't bode well for this type of thing. I'm grateful to get ANY sex. LOL


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Mrs. T said:


> I am sooooo jealous!!


I 2nd that one! 

I've always been "one and done".... and it's always, only, been clit. So now... I think I'm gonna see about getting him to try as many as possible one day/night!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I should point out that multiples were rarer until her early 30's and then all hell broke loose


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

I've always been able to have multiple orgasms, both clitoral and g-spot. I feel like I can have many "types" of each of those, as well, if that makes sense. Some are in waves, and sometimes I get a nice build up and release. Usually clitoral first works the best, and I will have several of those before penetration, and then I have them fairly quickly upon penetration. If I'm put into the right position, I can have an amazing g-spot orgasm complete with squirting, and then after that I have waves and waves. I never realized that this was a gift until I divorced a year ago. My new man sure takes that gift to a new level, as my ex was lower drive. We try out all kinds of things. I never needed a vibrator previously, but we've used those and it takes things to another level. Sometimes, I wish I could wrap all those orgasms into one bigger one, but I know that's selfish. I love sex!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

To, I guess because I'm a guy, its one and done, then a refractory period - but I just don't relate to how you can call an ongoing wave an orgasm, to me the receding sensation is equal part to the climax, a full orgasm for me requires both buildup and proper resolution, then give me a few minutes to get my bearings again and I'm ready to go.

My ex W orgasmed like me, and I liked being able to "Edge" her and bring her over the edge then hold her as she enjoyed the pure pleasure of the cruise back down. The other women I've known sexually didn't really "climax" like that, just were in a heightened state of arousal until they couldn't take it anymore - I once asked if she came, and she looked at me like "you couldn't tell?" of course everything was soaked, and she made lots of nice noises, but no I couldn't tell, her body didn't spasm, her toes didn't curl, there wasn't that sexy paralyzed silence while going over the top of the summit.

My preference, as far as being the pleaser, is for the one-hard-O rather than the multiple-ongoing waves, simply because I can relate to the hard-O and know that what I am doing is working. I suppose I like that reassurance. It is also just really sexy to see. But I'm not THAT picky, lol, I will take what I can get.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

For my wife, multiples start with a clitoral orgasm as part of foreplay (when we decide to go for it). That almost acts like a primer, making it easier for her to reach additional orgasms through plain old intercourse, usually one but sometimes two. Then there are the times when she sort of combines the vaginal orgasm with a clitoral orgasm by touching herself when I'm inside. Those seem to be the strongest and longest-lasting of all, especially if her last one is synchronized with mine. She claims that my orgasm triggers one for her, although I don't understand why.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

My wife gets so sensitive after her first that there is rarely a second, and never a third without a break. How do you ladies deal with the sensitivity issue?


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

sandc said:


> My wife gets so sensitive after her first that there is rarely a second, and never a third without a break. How do you ladies deal with the sensitivity issue?


Quick break (30 seconds to a minute or so) and then go again. Like Almostrecovered said, the first takes the longest and is the hardest to get.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Kathrynthegreat said:


> Quick break (30 seconds to a minute or so) and then go again. Like Almostrecovered said, the first takes the longest and is the hardest to get.


10-4 KTG, going to try that next time!


----------



## Anomnom (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the input everyone! Is fascinating how we're all so different. Time for me to buy a g-spot toy I think since there's no way my LD hub will get me there, and I feel like I'm missing out!


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

first with oral stiulation, second and so on oral combined with g spot simultaneous. when she starts speaking gibberish like unknown tongues that one is usually the coup de gras1
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Anomnom - we are considering getting a Hitachi Magic Wand with the G-spotter accessory, others have told us that is the ultimate clit+g-spot tool, much better than a rabbit or similar.

If we get one of those, my wife might not ever come out of the bedroom again...


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I have 10 magic wands, 5 on either hand. Used a couple of them to great effect last night. This thread inspired me and after my work was done she told me "okay, best finger O EVER." Then I gave her another O with my favorite toy (yep). Okay, it was only two but it's a start!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

moe. - "Dr. Graffenberg" - YouTube



> Well I was just now doing funnels at good ol' TKE's
> When I saw a drunk come in who looked pretty good to me
> So I asked her for a dance and then I asked her for name
> And within a nanosecond she became a royal pain
> ...


----------



## Patti (Oct 30, 2010)

I have been married for over 30 years and, with my husband, raised four wonderful, grown children. My husband and I have always engaged in lovemaking with an openness to life, mutual self-giving, and a respect for human dignity. I’ve always been a sensual woman. I usually have three to nine orgasms in a single encounter. Sometimes more, but generally this is my experience. The way a man penetrates the world should be the same way he penetrates his woman: not merely for personal gain or pleasure, but to magnify love, openness, and depth.

What we have learned through our marriage is that a woman sits at the core of all things sexual. She is a powerful sexual being and sex is her domain, her realm to be served and adored.

When the man stays in the serving role, the deeper part of the woman opens and flowers, and she craves the experience of opening. In most of life, a woman is built to be a giver and nurturer. In the sexual realm she is built to receive. And in this regard, men are built to give. 

That said, it does sadden me that men (my husband) crave sex so badly, is dedicated to my pleasure, and yet his single ejaculatory orgasm is so brief. He experiences about 6 or 8 contractions during his orgasm. We are both fifty-somethings, and though by husband is in excellent health, after ejaculation he is generally finished for the day/night. I love to continue to kiss, cuddle, and romance him until he falls asleep and enters his post-ejaculatory refractory period. Since women don’t ejaculate, no refraction happens. Lack of refraction is a likely reason why multiple and extended orgasms are much easier for women than for men.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have heard people say they can come thru penetration only but I have also heard that it isn't possible. I can only come with clitoral stimulation. I can come multiple times with that and I can come once and then several seconds later come again. Often times when that happens I.....um....squirt? I really hate that word but that's the only word I know to describe that phenomenon.


----------



## DDC (Jul 16, 2012)

Call me Anomnom. I would be happy to talk you through it.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Patti said:


> I have been married for over 30 years and, with my husband, raised four wonderful, grown children. My husband and I have always engaged in lovemaking with an openness to life, mutual self-giving, and a respect for human dignity. I’ve always been a sensual woman. I usually have three to nine orgasms in a single encounter. Sometimes more, but generally this is my experience. The way a man penetrates the world should be the same way he penetrates his woman: not merely for personal gain or pleasure, but to magnify love, openness, and depth.
> 
> *What we have learned through our marriage is that a woman sits at the core of all things sexual. She is a powerful sexual being and sex is her domain, her realm to be served and adored.
> 
> ...


:iagree:

Reminds me of something I read in
" The Aphorisms Of Desire " or " The Kamasutra " by Maharshi Vatsayana , many, many moons ago.


----------



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

"What we have learned through our marriage is that a woman sits at the core of all things sexual. She is a powerful sexual being and sex is her domain, her realm to be served and adored.

When the man stays in the serving role, the deeper part of the woman opens and flowers, and she craves the experience of opening. In most of life, a woman is built to be a giver and nurturer. In the sexual realm she is built to receive. And in this regard, men are built to give." 

I love that! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

Google G-spot and squirting. I think it may have something to do with hormones as well. I've been with my husband for 14 years and just within the past 2 months I've been able to squirt and have a vaginal orgasm. I've always had clitoral orgasms but never had the g-spot one until recently. One could thing about getting old.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Anomnom said:


> I have always been a 'one and done' as they say type. So I'm wondering for those of you (or your spouse) that multi, what goes on in a typical session?
> 
> Is it multi-O because you come once through clitoral stimulation and then later through vaginal..or just multi-o-ing continually through penetrative sex?
> 
> I know I sound quite naive, but as someone who has never cum through penetration alone I am interested to know how the other half live!




er really thought she was capable either.* She was, according to her, always a "one and done" type of gal, through clitoral stimulation.** She said she rarely (a couple times) had multiples, and figured they were more by "accident" than anything, and just considered herself lucky to experience it "once or twice".* Funny how she said that prior to me, she thought those were "incredible sessions", and what she set the bar by.* Those couple of "accidents" don't even scratch the surface of what she's capable of now, each and every time.**As I said in another thread, she thought "g-spots" and ejaculation were myths.* Her and her friends had talked them, and she said she had one friend who claimed to be able to do it, but the girls thought she was embellishing.
*
Well, our first real blow out session was in my spa.* And I used fingers only.* By the time the night ended, she'd had over 20 orgasms.* I had to stop, as on the last one, she just started to slip beneath the water.* Had I not been there, I'm pretty sure she'd have drowned!** She was physically "done".
*
In my expeience, I think most woman are capable.* But, most women have not had someone who would take the time to "learn her" and also to just enjoy giving them pleasure without receiving in return.* So, the stimulation by way of hands is often more as a "warm up" to intercourse than anything for a lot (most?) guys.* When you couple that with a lot of guys who don't last a long time during intercourse, I think many women don't have time to experience multiples.**Because the hands are used to "warm*up" and intercourse*is not long enough, or "hitting the right spots".
*
There are deep areas in the vagina that just feel GOOD.* The g-spot.* The "deep spot".* And different areas on the front and rear walls.* I keep looking until I find a new spot that elicits a known reaction from her, and then I keep with it, playing with speed and pressure until I see I'm getting the desired effect from her.
*
I spent a lot of time with her exploring her with hands.* Learning exactly what kind of response I'd get*by touching certain places deep inside, and at what speed, and pressure.* It didn't take long, and once I*figured her out,*we have had maybe*once or twice where we made love where she didn't have mulitples.* I think the figuring your female partner out via hands is important to know just what to do during intercourse.* Plus, I think many women are more apt to "let go" and relax when you're using hands, and just laying with her to where she can bury her head in your shoulder, hug you, and be "hidden from view", rather than feeling "watched" when a guy is on top.* And, once the techniques are down, and she becomes comfortable that she can not only do these things, but repeat them at will, and she has become used to them, doing so through intercourse is not anywhere near as hard in future attempts.* There is not a time where we don't have intercourse where she cannot count on at least 3 to 5 orgasms.* If I can hold out, she can have as many as she wants this way, up to about 10 or more before I just get too tired to hang on any longer!
*
Now, if I do oral on her (clitoral stimulation), and she has an orgasm that way, I can't go anywhere near it for a good long time (minutes).* She can't stand to be touched for a few minutes after that.* But, with vaginal, she can have one, and she has*no problem with further stimulation.* I may have to "slow down" for*30 seconds or so, but when I start increasing pressure and speed again, she's right back on the brink.* The more this happens, the shorter the span in between, until it all just seems to blend into one almost endless orgasm, with very short periods in between (seconds).
*
She described it to me this way...a clitoral orgasm is very localized for her.* A vaginal is over a much wider area.* Not as locally intense, but extremely pleasurable over more of her body.* And, she describes her g-spot ejaculating orgasms as an "entire body orgasm" she feels virtually from head to toe, and deep within her body.* The first time this happened to her, she cried...for a good little while.* It "scared her" in a way because she knew she was "losing control" over control of her body, but it felt so incredilble, and that since she trusted me, she did not want to stop it.* She had so many seemingly involunary movements, and as another said "speaking some foreign language".* That's when I know it is starting to get incredible for her and it is time to "take her all the way home" and not stop giving her orgasms until she's exhausted, is when her speach gets messed up, she starts hitting me on the arms or chest, and she*has very involuntary movements.*
*
The next level I took it to was "the best orgasm of her life" she said.* A "blended" orgasm.* I was using fingers inside of her, and oral on the outside.* I was watching her and her reactions very closely to try and time her vaginal and clitoral orgasms at the same time.* On about my 3rd try of really trying to accomplish this, it happened.* She was stunned.* Cried again, said "that was without a doubt the BEST orgasm of my life", and just sat there in shock, tears coming down her face, asking me "what the hell are you doing to me?".* That is the toughest one to accomplish.* I've done it a half dozen times since, but it is not easy to do.* It's never bad when it doesn't work (jeez, she's still having orgasms and loves it), but when I can time the two just right in her to happen at the same time, it is "earth shaking", and like nothing she had ever even hoped to feel before.**
*
Now, here's one that I just pulled out of nowhere and my imagination...and it is hands down her favorite thing.* I get some saliva or lube, and I stimulate her clit with the head of my penis.* In circles, up and down, side to side, and all around that area.* Starting out slow at first, and working up to the pressures and speeds I know she likes to and have watched her masturbate to herself.* I can see she gets so "lost" in this when I do it.* She shuts her eyes and lays back in total bliss and dream land.* When I know she's just starting or right at the beginning of her clitoral orgasm, I stop and immediately enter her and start a fairly rigorous intercourse.* Through this she says she comes "extremely close" to that "blended orgasm" feel, every time, oftentimes has a blended orgasm, and her orgasms last an insanely long period of time.* About a minute or more of that peak, orgasm feeling (can't say I've timed it, but it lasts at least 4 or 5 times as long as a "normal orgasm" for her, and she feels it both clitorally and vaginally.* It drives her bonkers.* Given the chance, I'm quite sure she'd do that to the exclusion of all else, she enjoys it that much and asks for it all the time.*
*
At the end of the day, I'll never stop looking for new ways to please her.* It gives me incredible pleasure to see her like this.* And for her to be so happy in every day life, partially as a result of this.* She said it again the other night...that she'd "always hoped sex could be this incredible, but never really believed it was actually possible".* I would agree with her.* And that is with my 1 orgasm to her 10 ratio.* I've never been so satisfied in my life, and neither has she.

Two most important things I feel to a woman who is new to this, is she has to completely trust her partner. Trust him to stop when she really needs to, trust him to not stop when she's unsure and even when she says "stop" but doesn't actually want it to, and trust that she'll not be judged for "letting go". Secondly, a guy just has to want to do this for the sake of pleasing his woman. If she feels there's got to be something in it for him as a result, the trust breaks down. At least for my W, the knowledge I'm just doing it to make her feel incredible, and there is zero pressure on her to respond, and she can just relax and enjoy, allows her to do just that. 

Now, if you just want a purely physical description of what I try to do, and how she responds, I can do that, but that, IMO, is only part of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

Are all women capable of multiples? My wife is 'one and done'. she always has been - once she has one that's it. the concept of multiples is alien to her. 
Just curious. 

Ps she can orgasm from clitoral or internal stimulation.


----------



## DDC (Jul 16, 2012)

donny64 said:


> er really thought she was capable either.* She was, according to her, always a "one and done" type of gal, through clitoral stimulation.** She said she rarely (a couple times) had multiples, and figured they were more by "accident" than anything, and just considered herself lucky to experience it "once or twice".* Funny how she said that prior to me, she thought those were "incredible sessions", and what she set the bar by.* Those couple of "accidents" don't even scratch the surface of what she's capable of now, each and every time.**As I said in another thread, she thought "g-spots" and ejaculation were myths.* *Her and her friends had talked them, and she said she had one friend who claimed to be able to do it, but the girls thought she was embellishing.*


Yup. Hear this all the time. "I'm just not able." Then...with the right partner...under the right circumstances...they are. If women who aren't having them changed their mindset from "I'm not having them because I'm broken/physically unable to" to "I have not yet experienced one but am open to the possibility" that couldn't hurt either. 



donny64 said:


> *
> Well, our first real blow out session was in my spa.* And I used fingers only.* By the time the night ended, she'd had over 20 orgasms.* I had to stop, as on the last one, she just started to slip beneath the water.* Had I not been there, I'm pretty sure she'd have drowned!** She was physically "done".
> *
> In my expeience, I think most woman are capable.* But, most women have not had someone who would take the time to "learn her" and also to just enjoy giving them pleasure without receiving in return.* So, the stimulation by way of hands is often more as a "warm up" to intercourse than anything for a lot (most?) guys.* When you couple that with a lot of guys who don't last a long time during intercourse, I think many women don't have time to experience multiples.**Because the hands are used to "warm*up" and intercourse*is not long enough, or "hitting the right spots".
> ...


Congrats Donny! Hopefully your story will give other skeptical couples hope.



> Two most important things I feel to a woman who is new to this, is *she has to completely trust her partner*. Trust him to stop when she really needs to, trust him to not stop when she's unsure and even when she says "stop" but doesn't actually want it to, and trust that she'll not be judged for "letting go". Secondly, a guy just has to want to do this for the sake of pleasing his woman. *If she feels there's got to be something in it for him as a result, the trust breaks down*. At least for my W, the knowledge I'm just doing it to make her feel incredible, and there is zero pressure on her to respond, and she can just relax and enjoy, allows her to do just that.


:iagree: Could not agree more. 

Out of curiosity, where did you learn all this from? David Shade?


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

DDC said:


> Yup. Hear this all the time. "I'm just not able." Then...with the right partner...under the right circumstances...they are. If women who aren't having them changed their mindset from "I'm not having them because I'm broken/physically unable to" to "I have not yet experienced one but am open to the possibility" that couldn't hurt either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd not long ago read about David Shade and the "deep spot". It was already something I'd "kind of" found on my own with her just by watching her reactions as I was "exploring her" with my hands. Once I found that, I had a good idea what to do thru penetration via intercourse to hit her spots. 

I've not bought his stuff yet, but am very curious about some things he talks about. "Linking" orgasms with "anchor words or touches" as I recall. I kind of used this during a recent foot massage where shr orgasmed. I'm interested in how he claims to be able to get women to orgasm from giving blowjobs as well. How awesome would that be for both parties?

I think the biggest thing I did with her was to never pressure her about anything. I tried to do these many things with her, but it has always been at her speed, when she was "ready". Never showed frustration or disappointment if it didn't happen. When she did, I would help her dismiss that frustration by sayong things like "forget it baby, we're hacing fun...who cares if it (whatever it was) happens?" 

When we explored ejaculation for her, it took her a while. But, I'd done enough research to know what it should feel like for her, and thus was able to tell her what she was feeling was normal. So, now that she was "normal" she was not fearful. When she got so close her first time, she showed frustration over not getting over the edge. I congratulated her for getting so close. Five minutes later as we sat there, after all stimulation stopped, she had her first ejaculation (not unusual for "first timers"). She was so happy she "skipped" into the house. She has never had a problem since. 

I made it all about her. If she "could or could not" do something, I shrigged it off and gave her a "hey babe, we had fun though, right?". Every single thing I've tried to "give her" in the way of orgasms, she has since been able to do. 

I also think for her at least, the trust is key. And knowing her is key. Many times she'll say "stop". I know when she means it and when she doesn't. And if she has some "deniability" over what we're doing, I think it helps her to let go. I've also never gone beyond a hard stop or safeword stop with her. She knows that if she truly wants me to stop, I will. And there will be zero "fallout" as a result. She feels safe going to places with me she has not approached before. Important, because for a lot of women losing control like this can be very scary. The first time I try to make it about me and not her, I'm sure it could really damage that trust.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

donny64 said:


> I'd not long ago read about David Shade and the "deep spot". It was already something I'd "kind of" found on my own with her just by watching her reactions as I was "exploring her" with my hands. Once I found that, I had a good idea what to do thru penetration via intercourse to hit her spots.
> 
> I've not bought his stuff yet, but am very curious about some things he talks about. "Linking" orgasms with "anchor words or touches" as I recall. I kind of used this during a recent foot massage where shr orgasmed. I'm interested in how he claims to be able to get women to orgasm from giving blowjobs as well. How awesome would that be for both parties?
> 
> ...


By the way, I'm keying in on trust and lack of pressure here a lot, because that I think is vitally important for "first timers" to all of this, and that is at least as important as technique for women who "don't think" they can or "never have". Once they KNOW they can, and are comfortable they're not being "judged" or pressured, it all becomes so incredibly easy it's not even funny. Again, at least in my experience.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SprucHub (Jan 13, 2012)

There was a Larry Sanders joke about this: Researchers say that women can have multiple orgasms . . . yeah right, I'll believe that when I see it.


----------



## Anomnom (Jun 25, 2012)

Donny, what an incredible post. Thanks for taking the time to write it. I can only hope that one day I get to experience something close to what you've described.


----------



## FrankSynth8989 (Jan 17, 2013)

So .... long time lurker here. I read this forum every day but this is my first post.

My wife is a one and done girl. I want for her to have multiple Os. We have tried a few times, but she gives up after a few minutes. She thinks that it is too much effort for the return on investment. It is a fantasy of mine though for her to have multiples.

I have read through these posts multiple times. I have a few questions :

When you have multiple orgasms, can you talk about the time difference between each orgasm? Is it like a few seconds, or are you talking minutes in between each? Some have mentioned it like a wave. So I am interested to know how long it take of continuing to pleasure her for her to have her second, and third, and... 
Does it help to use a vibe or is just oral the best method of achieving? We haven't used a vibe at all, so I am wondering if that would make it easier?
Any other tips or ideas for helping my wife on this one? I know she is concerned about me being "down south" for too long and she just doesn't want it to be a burden on me. I don't care, but helping her to achieve this would be awesome (for her and me...)

Thanks so much!

-Frank


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Patti said:


> I have been married for over 30 years and, with my husband, raised four wonderful, grown children. My husband and I have always engaged in lovemaking with an openness to life, mutual self-giving, and a respect for human dignity. I’ve always been a sensual woman. I usually have three to nine orgasms in a single encounter. Sometimes more, but generally this is my experience. The way a man penetrates the world should be the same way he penetrates his woman: not merely for personal gain or pleasure, but to magnify love, openness, and depth.
> 
> What we have learned through our marriage is that a woman sits at the core of all things sexual. She is a powerful sexual being and sex is her domain, her realm to be served and adored.
> 
> ...


Wow! What a great post!
Thanks Patti...


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I too feel sorry that my h can't have multiples! 
Mine are either through clitoral or penetration, and it's like waves of orgasms. 
I don't get sensitive after each one so we keep going. 
My H was multi one time when he stayed hard after the O and rested inside me for a minute and then started up again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrankSynth8989 (Jan 17, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> I too feel sorry that my h can't have multiples!
> Mine are either through clitoral or penetration, and it's like waves of orgasms.
> I don't get sensitive after each one so we keep going.
> My H was multi one time when he stayed hard after the O and rested inside me for a minute and then started up again.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Can you describe what you mean by "waves" ?

I mean, it sounds like since you do not get sensitive that you just keep going, so does your first orgasm subside before the next "wave" hit, or is it like one long orgasm? Is there a delay in between each "wave" that it builds up again and your husband has to continue pressure on you in order to get the orgasm to build again? 

My wife gets super sensitive after her orgasm. So I can't just keep pressure on her clit. I just don't know where to go after the first orgasm, and she gets impatient, so it all ends there. I want to know how to keep her riding the wave so she can hit #2 and #3 and more...

Thanks!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

FrankSynth8989 said:


> Can you describe what you mean by "waves" ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Firstly she needs to be properly " primed" meaning the tension must be built.
Massage ,foreplay whatever that gets her properly warmed up.

In my experience with my wife, her multiples only happen during PIV. She cums explosively and then it continues coming in smaller " waves " for a while. During that time she gets super sensitive all over ,skin , nipples, neck.
After the inital wave I just continue [ PIV] after about 3 mins and then she comes again, not as hard .
But that is only during PIV.
With clitoral after she comes the first time, she does not want to have it touched or anything. Just wants me to get inside and do my thing.


----------



## Cre8ify (Feb 1, 2012)

My wife's are all clitoral and they occur in extended sessions with lots of foreplay including massage oil. For the man I think it requires a slow hand and I try to make her anticipate the next step for a while. After the first she may be too sensitive for a bit so I direct my attention somewhere else and then swing back. She is never too sensitive for me to massage her g spot or to feel my breath on her C as that keeps the session building.


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

FrankSynth8989 said:


> So .... long time lurker here. I read this forum every day but this is my first post.
> 
> My wife is a one and done girl. I want for her to have multiple Os. We have tried a few times, but she gives up after a few minutes. She thinks that it is too much effort for the return on investment. It is a fantasy of mine though for her to have multiples.
> 
> ...


I have some O that are like a smooth flow, warming the entire body and feel glorious and have a calming effect after. There are others that rock through my body like earthquakes. They thunder through, making my body twitch and shudder and jerk, leaving me exhausted, but blissful. Different intensity, but both very good.

For me, most of my multiples are more like the wave, sometimes coming in fast, with just a few seconds between each peak and other times with a longer pause. Many times there are "aftershocks" for lack of a better word. We are just laying together and not moving, but waves continue to come in, making my body twitch, usually powerful and spaced about 3-10 seconds apart.

I have found that toys make it easier, the O come quicker and more intense. My personal favorite is this one Harmony Slim G Vibrator 7-inch - White - DJ0915-04 - A Place For Passion because it is smooth and slim and has a good angle for stimulating the clit and labia while performing PiV. I regularly have multiple O with this and very intense ones.

Stimulating the g-spot and there are a few different locations deep inside that are good for me as well. The coital alignment technique is also a good way to stimulate the clit during PiV. For me, having my H penetrate deep and hold still with his chest raised off me, allowing me to move, hits the good deep spots and stimulates the clit. Works well for me every time. 

This can vary on women, but exploring can be a lot of fun. Communicating well is key. Just a note, at times stimulation can be so good that she will not be able to communicate well so a signal that you agree on can be helpful, such as three taps on your shoulder or the bed.

I would also like to mention that the number one best thing that my H and I have found is lube. We don't have to worry about condoms so our choice is organic coconut oil (which I get at health food store) or hemp oil. (Unscented Hemp Seed Body And Massage Oil- 8 oz. - EB-MAS007 - A Place For Passion) For those that do use condoms, a good water-based lube is key. Watch for glycerin, as it can cause yeast infections in some women. My preference for water based is Water Slide Water Based Personal Lubricant- 4 oz. - EB-HPL002 - A Place For Passion because it has no glycerin or phthalates or DEA. Water-based lubed can dry a bit, but a couple of drops of water rehydrates them quickly.


----------



## FrankSynth8989 (Jan 17, 2013)

lovemylife said:


> I have some O that are like a smooth flow, warming the entire body and feel glorious and have a calming effect after. There are others that rock through my body like earthquakes. They thunder through, making my body twitch and shudder and jerk, leaving me exhausted, but blissful. Different intensity, but both very good.
> 
> For me, most of my multiples are more like the wave, sometimes coming in fast, with just a few seconds between each peak and other times with a longer pause. Many times there are "aftershocks" for lack of a better word. We are just laying together and not moving, but waves continue to come in, making my body twitch, usually powerful and spaced about 3-10 seconds apart.
> 
> ...


Thank you for such a long and detailed response. I am truly just looking for help to help my wife have multiples. I will try some of this. 

Any other thoughts / ideas / help is appreciated.

-F


----------



## FrankSynth8989 (Jan 17, 2013)

Just another followup question for those who are able to have multiple orgasms :

How long are the orgasms apart? Some of said that you have had 5 or 6 or more orgasms in a given session. If you have that many in a sessions, how long are the sessions? Are you talking 5 orgasms in a 15 minute period, or a 2 hour period?

Thanks!


----------

